# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  GHB op recept - De Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://nt1.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=FR5YSzLcN-UJ&imgurl=www.dvhn.nl/multimedia/dynamic/00322/GHB-01_322247h.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1>
Dagblad van het Noorden
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*GHB op recept*
*De Telegraaf - 7 jan 2009*
AMSTERDAM - In het noorden van het land start een proef met de partydrug GHB. Verslavingszorg Noord Nederland wil de drug gaan verstrekken aan ernstig verslaafden. GHB wordt in de proef op recept verstrekt om gecontroleerd afkicken mogelijk te maken. *...*
VNN wil GHB verstrekken aan verslaafden Algemeen Dagblad
Verslavingszorg Noord Nederland wil GHB-verslaafden in kliniek *...* Assistentensite
Gazet van Antwerpen - Elsevier - Blik op Nieuws - Dagblad van het Noorden
*alle 27 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

